
Panoply, Stitch and Chartio Partner to Offer the Automatic Cloud Data Stack - luckyjason
https://blog.panoply.io/panoply-stitch-and-chartio-partner-to-offer-the-worlds-first-automatic-cloud-data-stack?utm_source=hn&utm_campaign=Dec52017_Stitch_chartio_panoply_automatic_data_stack
======
AlonBrody
That's an awesome stack for data analysis!

